# Ecu no detecta sensor MAP - Peugeot



## 0110110h (Ago 6, 2012)

Me han traído una ECU de Peugeot para reparar, el problema es que no detecta el sensor MAP o falla al detectarlo. Si se retira el censor MAP, el motor funciona perfectamente y al conectar el escaner de diagnosis este arroja "falla en unidad de mando relacionada con el sensor MAP". Voy a desarmar la ECU para ver si puede solucionarse, alguna idea de que circuito puede estar fallando?? 
No imagino que puede ser ya que la señal de entrada desde el sensor MAP es una señal de frecuencia variable y los circuitos que la reciben no manejan gran potencia, es más sino me equivoco creo que esta señal ingresa casi directamente en la ECU con un mínimo de acondicionamiento. Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## solaris8 (Ago 6, 2012)

> > Si se retira el censor MAP, el motor funciona perfectamente y al conectar el escaner de diagnosis este arroja "falla en unidad de mando relacionada con el sensor MAP


que modelo de peugeot es , año, la ecu que codigo tiene
si al sacar el sensor, el auto funciona bien , yo desconfiaría del map. ya viste si le llegan los 5 volts,
le hiciste vacio? deberias tener una fluctuación de 1.5 a 4.5 aprox.






http://automecanico.com/auto2027A/chevr1225.html
un abrazo


----------



## fabio sierra (Ago 6, 2012)

Hola.

me parece que no seria problemas de la Ecu ya que si dices que quitando el sensor funciona bien!!, estoy de acuerdo con lo que dice Solaris8, descarta primero el map y después desarma la ECU.


----------



## antonioquinto (Mar 22, 2013)

Tal vez muy tarde esta respuesta, pero esa falla rara vez es el sensor map o la ECU, normalmente es tierra insuficiente o falta  de tierra, normalmente la tierra para el map sale de la ECU, en un caso que me tocó usaron esa tierra para alimentar la resistencia de calentamiento del sensor de oxigeno, en cuanto desconecté el sensor de O2, se corrigió la falla...


----------



## higuita (May 8, 2013)

pues lo que tienes que averiguar primero es activo( tiene alimentacion ) o pasivo (no la tiene), otra si es senal analoga o pwm  muchos sensores de estos tienen configuracion pull up en la entrada del ecm menos los de efecto hall. o pwm.


----------

